# How do you take IGF-DES?



## OutWhey (May 7, 2011)

What's the best way to use IGF-1 DES, for its anabolic properties? Im using it during PCT at 50mcgs 4 days a week, so it'll last a good 4 weeks. 
1) pre+post workout?

2) pre workout only

3) pre+post workout, and before bed


Im also using it with cjc1295+GHRP2 (taking the cjc/ghrp2 20 mins be4 igf shot, or just at diff times)


----------



## GMO (May 8, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> What's the best way to use IGF-1 DES, for its anabolic properties? Im using it during PCT at 50mcgs 4 days a week, so it'll last a good 4 weeks.
> 1) pre+post workout?
> 
> 2) pre workout only
> ...



I had good results with 50-80mcg post workout injected bilaterally.


----------



## Lysphen (May 8, 2011)

i've read lots of good results with 50mcgs bilateraly pre workout...


i will actually do this protocol in a few weeks :nice:


----------



## OutWhey (May 8, 2011)

GMO said:


> I had good results with 50-80mcg post workout injected bilaterally.


 80mcg that is kind of high thought. ANy negative sides?


----------



## Ruturaj (May 8, 2011)

My brother got great results 50mcg bilaterally post workout 4X/week


----------



## Lysphen (May 9, 2011)

the only problem with DES PWO is that i've read you're supposed to inject it *immediately* PWO...
i dunno exactly how to do that, since i can't really pin myself in the locker room...

especially because it's an IM... i could do a subQ but don't see how to pin IM immediately PWO

any tips folks ?


----------



## OutWhey (May 9, 2011)

Lysphen said:


> the only problem with DES PWO is that i've read you're supposed to inject it *immediately* PWO...
> i dunno exactly how to do that, since i can't really pin myself in the locker room...
> 
> especially because it's an IM... i could do a subQ but don't see how to pin IM immediately PWO
> ...


A lot of the people who pin any kind of substance PWO use cold packs to store the pins and solution in and just keep in their gym bags or vehicles. Not too hard to do, IMO.


----------



## GMO (May 9, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> 80mcg that is kind of high thought. ANy negative sides?


 

I ran it at 50mcg for three weeks or so, then bumped to 80mcg for the last week. I had no negative sides from it. I weighed 218lbs at the time though.



Lysphen said:


> the only problem with DES PWO is that i've read you're supposed to inject it *immediately* PWO...
> i dunno exactly how to do that, since i can't really pin myself in the locker room...
> 
> especially because it's an IM... i could do a subQ but don't see how to pin IM immediately PWO
> ...


 
You can wait until you get home to inject the DES if it is inconvenient to do so at your gym. From what I have been told, it makes no difference. I did both ways on my cycle. The main thing is that you do not want to subject the vial to any shaking as it will destroy the amino acid chains. If you can keep it cool and stable when taking it to the gym, then you are fine. If not, I would wait until you got home.

Here is a log I ran of EP IGF-1 DES.  There is a lot of good info in it:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/121267-gmos-igf-1-des-pct-log.html


----------



## hooper (Nov 4, 2011)

Any suggested dosages for a female ? I am a strength athlete i am currently use IGF on my days training legs. Had good results in pump and some size
Thanks


----------

